# Best touring bike?



## Niblox (15 Feb 2010)

Hi all

Anyone got anything to say about the Ridgeback Panorama? I would like to know if anyone has reviewed it, and compared it to any other well established touring bikes. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moodyman (16 Feb 2010)

It's a highly regarded bike and receives great reviews. I did consider it, but it was over my £1000 limit for the C2W voucher. 

I got, or will be getting, a Kona Sutra instead. 2010 model.

Other options to consider are a Surly Long Haul Trucker, Dawes Galaxy, Claud Butler Dalesman, Trek Portland. 

Slightly cheaper are the Dawes Horizon or Ridgeback Voyage.


----------



## Bandini (16 Feb 2010)

Or the Dawes Karakum: better specs than the Horizon and butterfly bars. Some don't like the look of them, but they are very comfortable.


----------



## Brains (16 Feb 2010)

... and lots more that are over the £1,000 limit.

The Dawes Galaxy is the benchmark bike, measure everything else against it. 

Take a look at the Thorn EXP as an example of money can buy (and remember to add the racks, the panniers, the upgraded saddle, the lights, the GPS, etc etc)


----------



## Johnny Fox (17 Feb 2010)

Moodyman said:


> It's a highly regarded bike and receives great reviews. I did consider it, but it was over my £1000 limit for the C2W voucher.
> 
> I got, or will be getting, a Kona Sutra instead. 2010 model.
> 
> ...



Collected my Kona Sutra last Saturday
It's really good and is (in my opinion) the Canine's bits!!!


----------



## Moodyman (17 Feb 2010)

Tell me more Jonny.....Tell me more...

I'll be collecting mine in April. What can I look forward to?

I test rode the 2009 model and it felt sharp and precise. It had MTB geometry which gives a slightly higher sitting position. I also test rode the Galaxy, which felt strong and surefooted, but it was duller.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Tell me more Jonny.....Tell me more...
> 
> I'll be collecting mine in April. What can I look forward to?
> 
> I test rode the 2009 model and it felt sharp and precise. It had MTB geometry which gives a slightly higher sitting position. I also test rode the Galaxy, which felt strong and surefooted, but it was duller.



With 20kg of panniers and tent on it, dullness is not so much of an issue!


----------



## Moodyman (17 Feb 2010)

Agree Rich P - but 95% of my journeys will be main road commuting. The loaded tours will be occasional.


----------



## vernon (17 Feb 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Agree Rich P - but 95% of my journeys will be main road commuting. The loaded tours will be occasional.



My Galaxy proved to be the equal of many a more expensive road road bike when I'm out Audaxing. I've surprised more than a few roadies as I've swept passed them - all 22 stones of me. Best experiences are descents when I can freewheel past frantically pedalling wannabees 

My Galaxy is no more but I have two bikes that are betwenn Audax and touring bikes and they are marginally faster but not as relaxing as a Galaxy after a long day's ride.


----------



## StuartG (17 Feb 2010)

That's weird because my 1979 Galaxy is the fastest bike too - downhill!

I've proved it time and time on club rides freewheeling downhill. Silently on my antique gearware unlike some of my whiney collegues ... and I'm only 11st 5lb


----------



## Rhythm Thief (17 Feb 2010)

Galaxies are great bikes. I've had one for years and it does everything.


----------



## mikeitup (17 Feb 2010)

Niblox said:


> Hi all
> 
> Anyone got anything to say about the Ridgeback Panorama? I would like to know if anyone has reviewed it, and compared it to any other well established touring bikes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Lovely bike. Had a look at them at On Your Bike London Bridge. £1100 though 

I ended up (after looking at the Dawes Galaxy, Kona Sutra) getting one of these for £719 (£699 for the bike and £20 for delivery):

Claud Butler Dalesman 2008 52cm

Reynolds 631 frame, 520 fork, SHimano Deore & Tiagra components top bar brake levers, Scwalbe Marathons, WTB rims, mudguards etc. Similar spec to Galaxy Plus but with a cheaper rear rack (£50 difference).

Done 100 miles on it so far and swapped the Selle Rolls saddle it came with for my trusty Brooks Flyer (so I can use my Carradice saddle bags)


----------



## Johnny Fox (19 Feb 2010)

Moodyman said:


> Tell me more Jonny.....Tell me more...
> 
> I'll be collecting mine in April. What can I look forward to?
> 
> I test rode the 2009 model and it felt sharp and precise. It had MTB geometry which gives a slightly higher sitting position. I also test rode the Galaxy, which felt strong and surefooted, but it was duller.



Sorry bud, been a bit busy this week with work and forgot to reply…
The Kona Sutra, the best bike for my needs, commuting and weekend touring.
On a previous thread this link http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?593959-2010-Kona-Sutra-Review was posted and proved to be the deciding factor in my purchase.
Day to day use the bike is perfect, strong and surprisingly comfortable, good for Stoke on Trent roads.
I love it and hope you will as well.
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?593959-2010-Kona-Sutra-Review


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Feb 2010)

I have a 2008 Sutra and love it to bits. Looks like the new model has sorted out a few on teh negative points, mainly the mudguard issue, I'm still trying to find the best way to fit mine. The new rear rack also looks like an improvement. I do prefer the blue to the brown though


----------



## New Horizon (19 Feb 2010)

Niblox said:


> Hi all
> Anyone got anything to say about the Ridgeback Panorama? I would like to know if anyone has reviewed it, and compared it to any other well established touring bikes.
> Thanks in advance!


I encouraged my mate to get one last year - he knew nothing about cycling and was having to give up running - he picked up an 08 model for £725 - the current price hike to £1200 is rather alarming, but we've seen similar for Dawes etc. It’s a very nice bike, had I not already invested in my Van Nich, I would have gone for one myself! It looks great, it seems very well built, paint is excellent, racks, guards, pumps, tyres all top brand name. The Galaxy is a similar spec, but recent ones I've seen somehow fall far short of the Ridgeback. There's a review here http://www.patricktaylor.com/170


----------



## elduderino (19 Feb 2010)

Johnny Fox said:


> Sorry bud, been a bit busy this week with work and forgot to reply…
> The Kona Sutra, the best bike for my needs, commuting and weekend touring.
> On a previous thread this link http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?593959-2010-Kona-Sutra-Review was posted and proved to be the deciding factor in my purchase.
> Day to day use the bike is perfect, strong and surprisingly comfortable, *good for Stoke on Trent roads*.
> I love it and hope you will as well.



Which are rubbish!! 

I'll be keeping a look out for someone on a Sutra now. I was thinking of getting one...but opted for a Surly Long Haul Trucker instead.


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Feb 2010)

My old MTB hybrid does me fine


----------



## Johnny Fox (20 Feb 2010)

elduderino said:


> Which are rubbish!!
> 
> I'll be keeping a look out for someone on a Sutra now. I was thinking of getting one...but opted for a Surly Long Haul Trucker instead.



You will most probably see me while you are overtaking…..
Short fat ugly brute wearing glasses and overkill in reflective clothing 
Looking to get fit and loose a lot of weight on the bike but it will be a few months before I am up to any speed
But as I say, the Sutra is one hell of a bike that suits/fits my needs


----------



## Crankarm (20 Feb 2010)

The best toruing bike is one that fits you properly, is light and durable. Apart from this deficiencies in your performance will generally far out weigh any in the bike.


----------



## p90ade (23 Feb 2010)

If you shop around you can pick up a new super galaxy for under a grand, I managed to get a 09 ultra galaxy brand new in the box for £1170 just had to travel to fetch it. It's the most comfy bike iv ever ridden, going to be doing a long weekends round Wales and jogle this one it, I love it to bits, the trek 1.5 has sat in the shed since.


----------



## Moodyman (23 Feb 2010)

Thanks for getting back Johnny Fox.

With the 2010 model, Kona seem to have have sorted out a lot of the earlier criticisms with the rack and mudguard fitting.

I've already read the review that you mentioned (Thermador on Bikeforums) and he swayed it for me too. 

Might I say - what a review. I've never seen any item reviewed so clearly and in so much detail. His thought-process ticked everything that I would want from a bike. 

I quite like the brown metallic colour - got a bit of yesteryear about it.


----------



## Tombo 707 (12 Mar 2010)

I have a panorama it an amazing bike. Well made.


----------



## Muddyfox (14 Mar 2010)

Another vote for the Panorama 

I bought one secondhand recently and im very impressed with the build quality and the ride is fabulous 

Simon


----------



## BigGee (15 Mar 2010)

I got my panorama last june on the CTW scheme from the hospital where I work. It was a 2009 and I upgraded the wheels so it came in at about £1200. Money well spent, particularly under the scheme, fortunately I was allowed to top up tyhe difference in the price from the max £1000.

I would recomend it to anyone, I did JOGLE on it fully loaded in 11 days, averaging about 90 miles a day. Very comfortable, I have a chronic back problem and have found it the most comfortable bike I have ever had, to the point where i don't ride any of my others now, they are just to uncomfortable. I can keep up a rolling 16mph on without any luggage, which is plenty fast enough for me.

I have done 2500 miles on it now. No punctures, no mechanicals and all still in very good shape, the brakes are just about done now and will need to be changed soon, probably a new chain in the summer and maybe some narrower tyres then as well, though the ones that are on it (continental contact 700 x 32) look as if they could do the same again.

I quite fancy a slightly lighter and faster bike for audax, but would only go for something that was very similar to this in term of comfort.

A great bike for touring and lots of other things as well.

grahame


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Mar 2010)

The best touring bike is whichever one you have and take on tour with you. I've toured on rigid mtb's, on an HT MTB, a Brompton, and a tourer. You just adapt your tour to suit the bike. The most fun to tour on was probably the Brompton largely because it went everywhere with me, meaning I went into places where I would not have left a bike locked up outside, and let me incorporate buses, trains, and in one memorable downpour, a minicab.


----------



## Muddyfox (15 Mar 2010)

GregCollins said:


> You just adapt your tour to suit the bike.



Why would you plan a tour around the Bicycle ?

You plan a tour to do the things that you want to do and see along the way and then choose a bike to accomodate that, not to let the bike dictate what you can and cant do whilst touring 

Simon


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Mar 2010)

Jakes Dad said:


> Why would you plan a tour around the Bicycle ?
> 
> You plan a tour to do the things that you want to do and see along the way and then choose a bike to accommodate that, not to let the bike dictate what you can and cant do whilst touring
> 
> Simon



No Simon. That may be how you plan a tour. It isn't how everyone does it. I guess it all depends on perspective, and your definition of touring. To an extent the choice of bike does limit what you can and can't do, especially if you don't have the luxury of owning more than one bike. Which comes first the Chicken or the Egg?

If you ride a light audaxy style tourer I guess you automatically exclude rough stuff from your touring itinerary.

If you ride a classic tourer, like a Galaxy, you probably don't include knarly stuff like the Trans-Cambria-Way or the Pennine Bridleway on your tour. (Though I would go off road on my tourer in the hills and dales, but not in the mountains)

If you don't ride a folder you probably don't consider buses as a cheap option to get you near to the places you might want to see that would take too long to go to on bike alone.

etc., etc..


----------



## tomb1960 (21 Mar 2010)

I absolutely love my Hewitt Cheviot SE "Betty" she's called. ? worth a look


----------

